# Lucyana Strong Arms



## Danny May (Jul 26, 2004)

Does anybody know much about them?
Danny


----------



## Howard N (Jan 3, 2003)

I bought one in '95 and two more in '96, whacha wanna know?


----------



## Cray Stephenson (Jan 3, 2003)

I've had some, they throw nice marks, but I wouldn't let someone I cared about load one. I think the GUs are safer, but that's jmho.


----------



## Danny May (Jul 26, 2004)

Cray, what is un safe about the strong arms?
D


----------



## Cray Stephenson (Jan 3, 2003)

deltaduck said:


> Cray, what is un safe about the strong arms?
> D


the ones I had came with the old door latch/plunger release and I had them "let go" with my hand in the way more than once. Just gotta be careful with them.


----------



## Howard N (Jan 3, 2003)

You just gotta watch them and make sure the door latch overlaps the hinge. Not unsafe if you look. All you have to do is have it go off a time or two and you'll be looking.

The Gunners Up is easier to set up for another launch, has less of a learning curve, and has a primer for a shot when it goes off.


----------



## Bob Gutermuth (Aug 8, 2004)

I have a pair that I will let go rather cheap if you are interested.


----------



## Guest (Aug 17, 2005)

*strong arms*

I had three didn't like them i now have three zinger wingers and couldn't be happier


----------

